# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  درخواست روش سریع برای به توان رساندن ماتریس

## GUST

سلام
کسی روش خاصی چیزی داره!؟
توان رساندن ماتریس خیلی وقت گیره! 
منظورم ماتریس های خاص نیست! 
درخواست فرمول کلی برای به توان رساندن ماتریس دارم! :Yahoo (2): 
وجود داره فرمولی؟!

----------


## king of konkur

تا اونجایی ک من اطلاع دارم راه حلش همونه
ب توان دو برسون
بعد اگ الگو بدست آوردی ک هیچ 
اگه نیاوردی ب توان سه برسون
تو توان سه اکثرن ی الگو بدست میاد
ی چیزیم بت بگم تو کنکور نمیاد بگه توان 100 حساب کن
اصن مستقیم از توان فک نکنم سوال بده
یکم سوالای ب توان رسوندنو حل کن دستت روون میشه
یا علی

----------


## pouria98

@subzero@

----------


## Ultra

*هیچ راه سریعی واسه به توان رسوندن ماتریس وجود نداره
اما یه اصل مهم وجود داره
حوصله در انجام محاسبات
باید تمام محاسبات رو با دقت انجام بدی
سوال هایی که در سطح کنکور هست دیگه حداکثر توی توان چهارم با استقرا میشه پیش بینی کرد که توان های بالاتر چه اتفاقی میوفته*

----------


## magicboy

اقا ما تجربیا توان ماتریس 3 داریم؟
فوقش 2 میشه که فاکتور میگیریم ماتریس i بدست میاد راحت حل میشه
این مال ریاضیاس؟ماتریستون فرق داره؟

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط magicboy


اقا ما تجربیا توان ماتریس 3 داریم؟
فوقش 2 میشه که فاکتور میگیریم ماتریس i بدست میاد راحت حل میشه
این مال ریاضیاس؟ماتریستون فرق داره؟


ریاضیا توی تحلیلی دو فصل مجزا درباره ماتریس دارن که خیلی مفصل تر از یک فصل تجربی هاست
اما
منظورت از ماتریس 3 چیه؟
بعدش از چی فاکتور میخوای بگیری؟
یه مقدار واضحتر سوالتو بپرس تا بهت بگم

حسن السوال نصف العلم*

----------


## magicboy

> *
> 
> ریاضیا توی تحلیلی دو فصل مجزا درباره ماتریس دارن که خیلی مفصل تر از یک فصل تجربی هاست
> اما
> منظورت از ماتریس 3 چیه؟
> بعدش از چی فاکتور میخوای بگیری؟
> یه مقدار واضحتر سوالتو بپرس تا بهت بگم
> 
> حسن السوال نصف العلم*


ماتریس به توان 3
ماتریس ضرب در ماتریس ضرب در ماتریس

----------


## Remistry

> سلام
> کسی روش خاصی چیزی داره!؟
> توان رساندن ماتریس خیلی وقت گیره! 
> منظورم ماتریس های خاص نیست! 
> درخواست فرمول کلی برای به توان رساندن ماتریس دارم!
> وجود داره فرمولی؟!


فقط ماتریس قطری رو میتونی خود درایه هارو به توان برسونی که ماتریس خاصه....بقیه هارو باید با حوصله به توان رسوند(البته در صورت نداشتن الگوی خاص)

----------


## Ultra

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط magicboy



ماتریس به توان 3
ماتریس ضرب در ماتریس ضرب در ماتریس


بله
میتونن هر توانی رو که دوست دارن بپرسن
وقتی ضرب ماتریس هارو تدریس کردن میتونن از توان هم سوال بپرسین*

----------


## jarvis

*قبلا ها (قبلنا!) تو آزاد ماتریس توان 100 و 1000 و اینام بوده ولی حالا دیگه از مد افتاده.*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

میتونی سریع بزاری کنار همو ضرب کنی خخخخخ
کلا ی سری ماتریسا که میدن به توان 8 از ی الگویی پیروی میکنن.که با دو 3 بار ماتریس گیری الگوش مشخص میشه

----------

